# Red Onions Help Reduce Blood Glucose Levels



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Red Onions Help Reduce Blood Glucose Levels red onion Do Onions help lower blood sugar levels in diabetics?The incidence of diabetes has risen dramatically over the past thirty years. According to the CDC, the incidence of diabetes has risen from 3.3 to 8.2 per 1000 population from 1980 to 2008 in the United States. That [...]

*Read More...*


----------

